# TESCO CARPARK SCAM



## GLAWMAN (Jan 20, 2008)

Just be careful out there

Tesco car park scam A warning for you and any of your friends who may be regular customers to Tesco's

Over the last couple of weeks I have become the victim of a clever scam

while out shopping. Simply going out to get some shopping turned out to

be quite traumatic. Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you!

Here's how the scam works.....

Two seriously good looking late teen/early twenty-something year old

girls come over to your car as you are loading your shopping into the

boot. They both start wiping your windscreen with a rag and windowlene,

with their cleavage almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. It is

impossible not to have a good butchers. When you thank them and offer

them a tip, they say 'No' and instead ask you for a lift to another

shopping centre. You agree and they get in the back seat.

On the way, they start having sex with each other. Then one of them

climbs over into the front seat and performs oral on you, while the

other one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen on December the 1st, 3rd and 6th, twice on the

8th and 9th, three times on the 10th, twice just yesterday, and very

likely again this upcoming weekend as soon as I can buy more wallets.

Please pass this message on to all the men you know to warn them about this scam.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Welcome to last year


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

I keep a eye out :wink:


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

anyone want to arrange a group buy on wallets?


----------



## Baz427 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep,
I'll have some of that !!!


----------

